# You are ugly



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

*You are old...*










*Your butt's too big...*










*Your skin is all wrinkled...*










:shifty:



.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

*But...it's what's on the inside that counts*

*6/4 table top slabs...*



















*8/4 live edge slabs...* Kinda heavy fresh sawn ~24'' wide and I am 6'2'' for scale. 























































I couldn't live edge the whole log after a certain point.(butt end was too big) I can only cut 27'' wide. I cut some 10/4 future gunstock blanks and 6/4 table tops, just cut in ~48'' then lopped that part off with a chainsaw. I had to square the butt of the log and mill out ''regular'' lumber (not pictured) 

*6/4 bookmatched table tops...* the second picture shows the figure better.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Man...you have some pent up hostility.:laughing:












 







.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's some really pretty wood!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's gorgeous. You just never know what you're going to find in a log like that.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

really nice daren.:yes:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

D'OH, the wife woman was looking over my shoulder. "that could be my new sideboard" " that could be our headboard" " coffee table" . One board=ten projects.

Beautiful slabs.....someday....


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

I could see a couple of tombstone doors for a Pennsylvania secretary out of those crotch pieces. Beautiful lumber.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

dude thats off the hook.


----------



## NorCal Scot (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow...wow. Nature sure is amazing.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Very nice. Did you say you were giving those away free with free delivery to Texas? :laughing:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Daren,
Got Blessed with some more walnut crotches and the "valuable walnut" which was downed by the storm (ground saturated and uprooted). Sap is running up fast now and as soon as the trunks were cut the dreaded springtime walnut splits are coming in. Going to mill now to salvage the "valuable walnut".

This is what most don't see or know about "valuable wood", I'll get some good wood still BUT the 10"- 16" and some 8/4 went out the door along with value which dropped by 1/2 or more not including the lost footage (I'm Blessed I didn't have to pay for). I wanted the crotches but was going to offset labor and retrieval cost by selling the trunk logs.

Now to this thread, THAT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!! My deer hunting has been ruined by searching for downed trees instead of BIG BUCKS, but love the grain change from being naturally aged/AD timbers.

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Daren said:


> I cut some 10/4 future gunstock blanks


I need a nice feather crotch rifle blank, 35" X 8". Let me know if you have any nice ones for sale. Gary


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Atta boy buddy - Check this monster out, old growth blister maple headed into the mill soon. Also just cut a bookmatch old maple that had been hit by lightening, made all sort of wierd looks inside. :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

:laughing:

Great post! Five stars. 









.




.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Just got my drum switch fixed, back up and running. I'll get some shots of the lumber from that big dog soon. 

Daren - You using oil/wax combo on your projects for raising good figure?


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

*Old man in the tree!*

Wow. I cut that big monster blister maple this weekend. It had over 200 rings before I hit the rot spot in the center so I'm guessing around 225 years old. I made some nice blister 4/4 boards off the top wood and then made my way to the center, making 8/4 book matches for table tops. I took the last two pieces and matched them up on the sawmill. I got onto the frame of the mill to take the picture and it took my breath away. Can you see the face?, two eyes up top, nose and the rather unhappy looking mouth? Pretty wild.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

neat.


----------

